# Just do it now, don't wait.



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.haveigotbowelcancer.com/

Any change in you bowel habits should be reported to your GP straight away. But this simple on-line test will help you check your symptoms.

The trick to beating this disease is time. Don't be tardy in getting yourself checked out if you have the slightest concern.

Thanks
Bryan

PS - I am not connected with the Have I Got Bowel Cancer website, there are other sites with information (use Google) but this new site is very useful. Just don't delay if you think you need to get anything checked out.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Fully agree with you Brian,i had a colonoscopy last october .Lucky for me ,i was ok.


Les


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This survey released and featured on BBC News today;

http://www.beatingbowelcancer.org/bowelcancermap

The statistics make interesting reading (but worrying......), our former postcode comes out at TWICE the National rate of deaths / 100,000 people............

as has been put earlier, if there are ANY changes check with your GP.

Dave


----------

